# The 2 week wait!



## alh2820 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone well it's only been a couple of days since our embryo transfer so only a couple of days into the dreaded 2week wait. I just wondered if anyone else is at the same point now and how are you coping with it so far?? Got to admit I've never known time pass so slowly. It's quite difficult to take your mind off it totally. Trying to take it a day at a time instead of just wishing it was this time in 2 weeks but it's not easy! I have been getting a lot of niggly pains, some feel quite crampy others are actually quite sharp pains. Think I need to stop reading up about it so much on the internet too as it is very easy to analyse every little twinge and think the worst. Trying my best to send positive vibes to our little embie. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## crazydaisy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello alh2820...
Welcome to the dreaded 2 week wait...
Ive just hit my 14th day today and yes my gosh does it drag, it felt like a lifetime ago i had the transfer....
All the niggly and sharp pains are totally normal, infact i got period pains every single nite which was extremely worrying for me as this is my first go at ivf and didnt really know wot to expect but from talking to many ladies on here its the total norm so dont flap like i did lol.. Easier said than done i know...
Good luck on the outcome hunni x x x


----------



## alh2820 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for yuor reply. So are you doing your test today?? Best of luck with it, please let me know the outcome. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## tattybogle (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi alh,
Am on day 8 of 2ww and have started to lose the plot a bit thinking every pain is imminant AF.
the holiday hopefuls keep me sane. I have found being at work makes it go faster although working in a nursery is stressful. I hope that you stay sane and that you get your BFP.
TB x


----------



## alh2820 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted on here till now. We got our BFP!! But it's a bit of mixed emotions as I did get some bleeding the day before we tested. It was red blood but didn;t last too long. Anyway since the test I've had a brown almost everyday albeit very faint most of the time. Then yesterday I had some red blood again and today it's faint brown again. I'm going to do another test on Saturday but the hospital say as far as they're concerned I am preganant and we are booked for a scan on 22nd December. Just can't help worrying! x


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

Great news ALH did you also post on the main nov/dec thread? 

Am now half way there (as bon jovi would say) of the 2WW; still also analysing everyt winge - don't remember getting these on last 2 cycles BUT also got bouts of diarrhoea intermittently which I don't remember from last time! Am on different drugs this time though.
Anyway hope you are having a great week enjoying your BFP 
xxx


----------



## tattybogle (Oct 23, 2010)

2 ww over BFN and full on painful AF now. Not sure about next move would love to do another cycle but this was our only NHS cycle and there is no way we can afford it ourselves need a miracle!

I wish all you ladies still waiting every success and send you loads of love and fairy dust

TB x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

HI I BEEN POSTING WITH THE HOLIDAY HOPEFULS. I AM 1DPT AS HAD ET YESTERDAY THIS I7 MY 1ST CYCLE. ICSI. GD LUCK TO EVERYBODY. X


----------

